# Traing Collar - Problem with Power Graduations



## Dcarlis (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought the sportdog wetlands collar for my dog. He is a 10 month old GSP. The problem is he doesn't seem to feel the pulse (shock) on level 1, but level 2 causes him to jump 5 feet in the air. I tried it on myself. It like it is a pretty sharp increase in power. Is there a way to tone it down? Can you put something over the contacts to lessen the shock?

Could the collar be defective? If not what collar might have better graduations of power (if that is the right term)?

Thanks for you responses.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Training collars frequently malfunction get it checked out before you put it on him again.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I have personally found that the Dogtra collars have the best level adjustments of all the collars I have looked at. Theirs is completely variable and can be fine tuned to fit your needs. I had Tritronics before and really wish it had a setting for 2.5 because on 2 the dogs had no response and 3 was way too much stimulation for the dogs. I did just like you and checked the difference on my arm and notice an extremely sharp increase between the two.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

FACE,

I agree with you 100%. My dogtra can be tuned in for just the precise correction.


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

I totally agree about the Dogtra collars, I have been using the 1700NCP for about a month and love it. The LCD screen shows you precisely what setting you are on from 1-127.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Call Sportdog and I will imagine they will have you send it back. Sportdog has excellent customer service.

Brian


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

One other thing, how did you introduce the dog to the collar? If you didn't do it correctly he may not feel level 1 and freak at level 2 even though it is an appropriate level.

The best collar conditioning reference is Mike Lardy's total ecollar conditioning. It is available at www.totalretriever.com

It is obviously a retriever site but this tape is only about collar conditioning. Any dog could benefit from it. You may not want to use as high as level as he does but you should go up the scale a little.

Brian


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I also really like dogtra's e-liner system you can adjust the stimulation to the exact amount you need.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not sure if you've gotten this issue resolved, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents. I purchased the SportDog Wetland Hunter as well and had the same problem. First, it seemed like I didn't always get consistent contact with the prongs/contact points. When I was able to establish correct contact with the prongs, I didn't have enough stimulation levels for my dog, who is very sensitive to pressure. So, I think part of the problem is the length of the prongs, as well as the limited levels of stimulation.

I did some research and found the Dogtra 1700 (which was previously mentioned). I've had better luck with this collar and I have 127 levels of stimulation to choose from. The only complaint I have is that the prongs seem a little short, so I ordered 3/4" prongs directly from Dogtra so that I get more consistent contact. I think that's probably the biggest problem with the functionality of e-collars--making sure you always have consistent contact with the prongs. Good luck!


----------

